
Ask HN: Why are so many companies changing their privacy policy suddenly? - electrichead
I&#x27;m curious if there was a policy mandate similar to GDPR that recently came into effect. So many companies have sent communications to notify users of the updates to their policies but I don&#x27;t see anything in the changes to justify it.<p>Does anyone have an idea of why it would be the case? The time period is roughly from the start of November 2019.
======
oil25
California Consumer Privacy Act takes effect next year -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Consumer_Privacy_Ac...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Consumer_Privacy_Act)

------
idoh
The CCPA has some sections around it, e.g. contact info on how to exercise
your rights as a consumer, and formatting around how to show categories of
personal information.

